# Buckfast Queens



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The restrictions from Canada to the US are NEW, not old, and are not likely to be lifted. I'm afraid a lot of Canadian queen breeders don't have the time and money to do all the new red tape necessary to send queens here.

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=000187;p=2#000041

Here's a recent discussion on it.


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

I was at a bee conv.in saskatoon last summer,and they said the restriction is now lifted with a agro. permit.Check with our top provincial rep,John Gruszka SAFRR,this is the govt. guy out ofPrince Albert,Sask.---Phone-1 306 953 2790 or fax 1 306 935 2440.A great guy.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Roger,

It requires inspection and a permit and several other things. We can't receive queens from Canada yet though some of the hurdles will be resolved in the next few weeks.

Fusion


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

Gosh,some things drag on.This wa last summer,and they wernt to happy about it cause they klame there is to many imune mites and didnt want to allow them accross.Maybe there still fighting it.


----------



## franc (Jan 7, 2003)

What about just getting some eggs shipped?


----------



## scsasdsa (Jan 23, 2004)

what if someone were to buy a large enough volume of queens as to make the inspection and hassle worth the trip. could that number of queens be shipped safely and distributed with them still viable and in good shape?


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi,I just received a letter from our provincial guy,and it IS legal for us to bring queens in from down there,under restrictions.No,african area,and special foo permitts.I don't know about.yews getting them down there.


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

O.K,just receaved the second part.NO bees are allowed into U.S.,in comb frame,and need notice 10 days in advance.If I get instructions,I could Email the original letters to ya all. Roger.


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

Queen Rearing Video http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018010220000000_lo.asx


Terry


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

Instrumental Insemination of Qeens http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000017460220000000_lo.asx


Terry


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

Terry, thanks for posting these excellent video URL's! -Dan


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

You are very welcome Dan.


Terry


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Great Videos, Thanks!


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

You're welcome David B. did you see all 5 videos


Terry


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Good videos,But I was having trouble with the sound breaking up.Did anyone else have the same trouble?


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I have only had time to watch the Wueen breeding. But the pictures showing grafting and the cell builder stuff is awesome! No trouble with the sound. At my office I have a T1 connection but here at home i have an old dial up that is very slow so. But I would hope there is some way to get video or dvd of these tapes - IMO it would be worth it.


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

Bumble Bee video


http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018060220000000_lo.asx


Terry


----------

